# Teichvergrößerung und Umbau



## falko156 (20. Sep. 2013)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne nach 10 Jahren unseren Teich vergrößern!

Im Zuge dessen Plane ich …
1. Den Teichrand durch eine umlaufende einbetonierten Rasenkantstein zu stabilisieren und das Fließ und die Folie darüber zulegen und wie gehabt mit Steinen zu kaschieren. Begründung: Bei unserer alten Variante (die Folie wurde umgeschlagen und Steinen verdeckt) hat sich im Laufe der Zeit das Wasserniveau gesenkt, da die schweren Steine die Folie am Rand runter drücken und wir für die übliche Gartenarbeit und dem damit verbundenen betreten der Steine diese auch noch begünstigen.

2. Ebenfalls plane ich einen gezielten Überlauf durch einen ca. 50cm vertieften Kantstein wo das Wasser zuerst einmal in einer Wanne aufgefangen und dann über ein Rohr zu einer Sickergrube geleitet wird.

3. Ich überlege ob eine Bodenablass mit Einbau um diesen ggf. als Schlammablass nutzen zu können oder sollte ich mal meine Filteranlage verändern leichter auf einen Schwerkraftfilter umstellen zu können.  

4. Desweitern möchte ich gerne mehr Teichsubstrat einbringen. Aber welches? Ich wollte gerne Sand und Kies nutzen wollen!   

Für weitere Tipps oder Anregungen wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Limnos (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung und Umbau*

Hi

Was den Überlauf anbelangt: warum nicht eine flache unbefestigte Rinne am Garten- Rasenrand, wo das Wasser einfach im Boden versickert. Es ist ja kein Schadstoff. Es entsteht so eine wertvolle Zone für wechselfeuchte Pflanzen, wie sie auch in Straßengräben existieren. Aber auch prachtvolle Pflanzen, wie z.B. __ Scheinkalla. die gerne tief wurzeln, lassen sich hier ansiedeln.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## einfachichKO (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung und Umbau*

Es gibt so viele schöne Pflanzen die sich auf einer nassen Wiese wohlfühlen und toll aussehen.
Im Bereich Überlauf denke ich, wird sich die Region in Grenzen halten, vielleicht ein, zwei m² in der das Wasser versickert.


----------



## falko156 (23. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung und Umbau*

Ok, das mit dem Überlauf versuche ich variabel zu steuern, entweder in die Sumpfzone oder in die Sickergrube!
Aber wie ist eure Meinung zum Bodenablass?


----------



## Olli.P (24. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung und Umbau*

Hallo

und 

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy


Ein BA ist für mich bei Teichen ab ca. 10.000L ein muss!


----------



## falko156 (25. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung und Umbau*

Wenn ich ein Bodenablass installiere, und diesen aber nicht aktiv betreibe, da ich ja aktuell mit einen gepumpten System arbeite würde ich ja momentan das andere Ende des Rohr an irgend einer Stelle neben den Teich über dem Wasserspiegel aus dem Boden kommen lassen. – Richtig?

1.	Wie stelle ich sicher, dass mir der Bodenablass nicht verschlammt?
2.	Wie kann ich den Schlamm ablassen?


----------



## falko156 (27. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung und Umbau*

Hat den keiner mehr eine Info für mich?
Ich will doch nächste Woche loslegen!


----------



## mitch (27. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung und Umbau*

Hi Falco,

eigentlich die einzige Möglichkeit das der Bodenablauf nicht verschlammt - benutzen

 


das 110er Rohr vom Ablauf  an ein 160er oder 200er als Pumpenschacht anschließen und dann in den Bachlauf / Filter / Teich / ...


----------



## Olli.P (27. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung und Umbau*

Hi,

wenn du schon weißt, wie bzw. wohin der zukünftige Schwerkraftfilter mal hin soll, führe die Verrohrung vom BA schon bis kurz davor und bau dir da einen Pumpenschacht bzw. eine Sammelkammer ein. Hier baust du sofort schon Zugschieber mit ein. Da kannst du dann von Zeit zu Zeit die Schieber zu machen, das Wasser abpumpen und dann den ZS wieder öffnen. In dem Moment wo du den ZS öffnest spülst du dann ja den BA und der Dreck, der sich da gesammelt hat sollte im PS ankommen. Den kannst du dann mit einem feinen Netz abfischen oder du pumpst das Wasser nochmals ab und verwendest es zum Blumen gießen etc. !


----------

